# Opening Day 2013



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen in case you didn't realize we are now less then 90 days from what refer to as the biggest day of the year. Is anyone as pumped as I am about bow season? Where are you hunting this rapidly approaching season and what are your expectations?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Thinking about bow season? My count down starts October 2nd! I'm behind this season but will be fine come September 1st which is my drop dead date to be all set and ready to go. The only thing that will put a damper on things is the bugs. I am sure the skeeters will be fierce in a couple of my spots. Thank God for Thermacells! October 1st will be upon us sooner than you realize so get all your work done NOW instead of the week or night (yep seen that too many times) before October 1st. I am anticipating larger bodies and hopefully bigger antlers this season due to the enormous amounts of rain we got. Will be hard to see in the early season as well, trim those shooting lanes well guys!


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

im just as excited doing some scouting and some practicing for the next few weeks. hoping i can get my girlfriend her first bow deer and her first buck this year. got more batterys for the go pro got one of those tree umbrellas for the camera getting ratchet straps today. ive got the fever


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Shot the bow for the first time last weekend, with high humidty and blazing sun. Just thinking of the cool fall days. Switching back to Gold Tip XT Hunters with 4" feathers. It feels more traditional. 

I will be hunting in Clare County.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just purchased a Mathews z7. Its my first good bow and i bought it used from a local archery shop. Its my 3rd year hunting and im 29 years old so i gotta make the rest of my life a hunting bonanza!!!!!! Need to get a sight and new arrows this friday and start sighting her in. I hunt Public land and im gonna try vassar or Gladwin area. I have an oppurtunity to hunt one of the most dense deer populations in New York so if work permits, i will be there for a week this year on a 160 acre property. I havent watched a hunting show since january and i find myself watching them all day long and already finding ways to spend my money on this fantastic new hobby of mine! 

Make sure their shootin str8! And yes, im just as PUMPED UP as you are!!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Martinp26 said:


> Just purchased a Mathews z7. Its my first good bow and i bought it used from a local archery shop. Its my 3rd year hunting and im 29 years old so i gotta make the rest of my life a hunting bonanza!!!!!! *Need to get a sight and new arrows this friday* and start sighting her in. I hunt Public land and im gonna try vassar or Gladwin area. I have an oppurtunity to hunt one of the most dense deer populations in New York so if work permits, i will be there for a week this year on a 160 acre property. I havent watched a hunting show since january and i find myself watching them all day long and already finding ways to spend my money on this fantastic new hobby of mine!
> 
> Make sure their shootin str8! And yes, im just as PUMPED UP as you are!!!


What are the specs of the bow set up? Draw weight, length, tip weight arrow length etc. Let us know and if you want we can make sure you get the correct spine so you will not have any tuning nightmares. What rest is on the bow?


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

So far i only know im 27 inch draw. Bow is at 65# but i may change it to 70#. 100 grain tip for sure and i dont know the strings on it. I pick up bow on friday and ill let you know. Its a $150.00 drop away rest, the guy says its the only one of its kind. I have a really nice stabalizer on it but not sure of that brand either. Ill let you know once i bring her home. Still gotta figure out what site i want. Im most likely gonna use slick tricks or g5 montec. I read alot about slick trick and they say they fly the best and there cheaper.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Who is ready? My season starts Oct 4th though....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Martinp26 said:


> So far i only know im 27 inch draw. Bow is at 65# but i may change it to 70#. 100 grain tip for sure and i dont know the strings on it. I pick up bow on friday and ill let you know. Its a $150.00 drop away rest, the guy says its the only one of its kind. I have a really nice stabalizer on it but not sure of that brand either. Ill let you know once i bring her home. Still gotta figure out what site i want. Im most likely gonna use slick tricks or g5 montec. I read alot about slick trick and they say they fly the best and there cheaper.


With the arrow shaft cut to say 26" a 400 "may" tune okay but if you plan on going to 70# I would look at a 340 spine in the 26-27" finished range. Whatever BH you use just make sure they spin true on the arrows, no such thing as too much detail when it comes to this sport.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Atchison said:


> Who is ready? My season starts Oct 4th though....


Not yet but I will be!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm ready! Taking the 1st off, going to do some warming up and filling the freezer come early antlerless to!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

What's your definition of "ready" :lol:

The bow has been shot, although not as much as I'd like.

Land is there, but more would be nice, closer would be nice as well. Either way I'm able to hunt this Fall at a few different properties and that I am grateful for!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Yesterday I thought about getting the bow out for the first time this year. Since it was 90 degrees out I opted not. 
Bow season has crossed my mind a few times recently as well. It is just plain hard to get excited anymore though. Thinking about the hunting in the neck of the woods around my cabin in the NeLP is more depressing than exciting any more. 
<----<<<


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Prolly time to sell the 7 acres and move on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

stinky reinke said:


> Prolly time to sell the 7 acres and move on
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thought about it. 
The three adjacent parcels next to me have been for sale for the past 3-5 years without any takers. I have some great memories on my land in hunting in my area. Still, it gets harder and harder every year to keep paying the ridiculous taxes just for the memories.
<----<<<


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

1-Oct usually means hot, bugs, standing crops, and nocturnal bucks. Ill wait a couple more weeks before i go out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

downrange said:


> 1-Oct usually means hot, bugs, standing crops, and nocturnal bucks. Ill wait a couple more weeks before i go out.


I was with you up till the "nocturnal bucks" part. If you have a good food source to hunt (either on or just off of) those first few days of October can be a great time to slam a big boy. 

I hear ya on the hot and buggy part though, I hate sitting and sweating in the evening sun while swating skeeters all night. To me its all gravy though, wait way to long for the season to arrive to skip days once its here!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, lost me to after the nocturnal bucks part. I've had great success that first week of October before everyone gets into the woods and the infamous October Lull kicks in. As far as skeeters go, a Thermacell has to be the best thing invented next to sliced bread.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Just counted the days. 52 days for me! You think its warm up there try opening day in Missouri. Moved down here a few years ago and Ive gotta say, it really stinks missing all of my Michigan opening days and now all I do is live through texts with friends/family but boy they have some monsters down here. Opening day is Sept 15 down here. Bow is sighted in at 60 yds and im pumped. Shot my biggest buck to date 2 years ago on the first weekend, on state land no less. He was still in a bachelor group with 2 other real nice bucks and I just picked the biggest boy. 152 1/8" 13 pt.. felt like it was 120 degrees haha.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Missouri is well....misery in the summer, I spent 3 months in basic training for the military there. Ill twist the knife a little bit and tell ya it's been in the high 50s the last couple mornings, deer season is in the air! Helluva buck ya shot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

